# Water gel crystals



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Ive just found some water gel crystals online but it doesnt say if they are safe to use to keep my feeder insects hydrated. I have found some that are specific for hydrating roaches but they are more than double the price. Are all water gel crystals the same thing?


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

markn said:


> Ive just found some water gel crystals online but it doesnt say if they are safe to use to keep my feeder insects hydrated. I have found some that are specific for hydrating roaches but they are more than double the price. Are all water gel crystals the same thing?


NO!

some are made for plants.

Little known secret....

When this dries out, you can add some water and the cubes will absorb it and can be re-used several times over.


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i buy some for insects on ebay. £4 for 100g. you just add water when it arrives. 100g makes alot! last me about 6 weeks for 8 rubs of full roaches


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

jonnyboy86 said:


> i buy some for insects on ebay. £4 for 100g. you just add water when it arrives. 100g makes alot! last me about 6 weeks for 8 rubs of full roaches


Link? Can't find it anywhere!


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> Link? Can't find it anywhere!


100g Water Crystals / Gel- Spiders,Insects - Live Foods | eBay UK


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Wiser Reptiles Insect Water Gel | eBay UK


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Infernalis said:


> NO!
> 
> some are made for plants.
> 
> ...


You learn something new every day. I had no idea, the amount of gel i'v wasted.

Thanks fo the tip: victory:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Join the band wagon!
Water Crystals / Gel - KJ Exotics - One stop shop for Invertebrates and Arachnids!


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

KJ Exotics said:


> Join the band wagon!
> Water Crystals / Gel - KJ Exotics - One stop shop for Invertebrates and Arachnids!


Is that £2.50 for 50 grams of crystals ?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

How long does 1 litre of gel last in a sealed container?


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

antcherry88 said:


> How long does 1 litre of gel last in a sealed container?


 I had a 500 ml jar that took 6 months to use and it still hadnt dried out.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

markn said:


> I had a 500 ml jar that took 6 months to use and it still hadnt dried out.


Okay so quite a while then.

Cheers


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i just use gelatin crystals that you can buy to add to food from places like Morrison, its cheap but it doesn't last long once it is made


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> 100g Water Crystals / Gel- Spiders,Insects - Live Foods | eBay UK


these guys were brilliant. :no1::no1: real fast service


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

KJ Exotics said:


> Join the band wagon!
> Water Crystals / Gel - KJ Exotics - One stop shop for Invertebrates and Arachnids!


 I ordered some off you on sunday , had my shipping email today. Thanks in advance.


----------



## markn (Jul 29, 2010)

Had my crystals today made up 2 grams of them and filled a 500 ml jar. £2.50 of crystals makes 25 jars of crystals. Awesome value for money.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Glad you liked them thanks for the order


----------

